# Giants Vs. Dolphins At Wembley



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody care?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

whats happening then


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Anybody care?


No

Watched 20 minutes on tele - got bored. Not really an "all action" game is it?









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hear the cheerleaders are nice.....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I hear the cheerleaders are nice.....


Indeed they are. Here's ours.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can order one?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I really got into American football when Ch4 showed it some 20+years ago. I stayed up to watch most live games and didn't miss a superbowl for 3 or 4 years at least. I def remember the 49 ers (the team I chose to support) wining twice, Joe Montana was QB.

The 710 was a big fan too although I didn't know her at the time, I recall she still had a redskins jacket when we met.

This time around it wasn't on free telly (afaik) live so I didn't get the chance to see it but I will check the highlights just starting on BBC2

I see the bbc have the next 2 superbowls live.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think American Football is a great game; like chess with very large pieces









I also got into it 20+ years ago when C4 used to show it; I used to follow the Pats and Bears for no other reason than I thought their quarterbacks Jim Plunkett and Steve Grogan were pretty cool and of course the Bears had number 72.

Plunkett must have been one of the last to wear the old style helmet face-guard


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It is a fascinating game, although the one in London today was a sleeper. I actually dozed off watching it. The fact that the Dolphins are the worst team in football didn't help.

These are great days to be a Patriots fan. They are the absolute dominant team in the NFL. I'm proud to say their quarterback is a graduate of the University of Michigan...where I graduated.

In fact, all Boston sports teams are incredible right now. The Red Sox are a game away from taking the World Series, Boston College is unbeaten in college football, and their hockey team is very good.

Wish the same could be said about Tampa Bay. Our hockey team took home the Stanley Cup a few years back, but other than that, it's tough going here.

...but we do have hot cheerleaders.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Would love to have seen the game just to say i have seen a live NFL game. Like a few here, i really got into the sport when it was shown on C4 many years ago and started supporting Chicago Bears 'cos of all the hype around William Perry, Jim McMahn, Waltor Payton, etc. Unfortunately until last year the bears haven't really done much since and this season seems to be a bit of a washout for them as well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Someone's making fake silicon tits now? Must be those darned Chinese again.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's making fake silicon tits now? Must be those darned Chinese again.
> ...


Alpha tits.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the cheerleaders are nice.....
> ...


Too much silicone.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I dont care


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are they fake or homage?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Ditto. Having seen them up close and sweaty on a number of occasions, I'd say the presence of silicone (alleged) has not diminished the entertainment value. Don't really see the down side, TBH.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I fell asleep during the highlights!









& I missed the cheerleaders, mind you putting cheerleader in google is interesting!


----------

